# PICTURES: A1GP challenges Air New Zealand's Boeing 777 in race at Auckland Airport to



## Royzee617 (Jan 16, 2008)

Flightglobal.com showcases these photos of A1 Grand Prix (A1GP) driver Jonny Reid and his "Black Beauty" race car and an Air New Zealand Boeing 777, under the command of Air New Zealand's’s chief pilot Dave Morgan, as they took part in a race on parallel runways at Auckland’s international airport on 8 January.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMUSymx420w_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDuR6DJXawo_


----------

